# Alarm installation



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Mods:
I'm not sure if this is the right forum to post an alarm system question but if is not, please move it.

I just bought the Viper 791XV alarm system, and I'm looking for a place to get it install, but I have some question.

How much will you pay for that installation?

Is it an easy installation?

How long should it take to get it install?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

why not try it yourself? 

Unless you have no electronics experience it is an easy install to do. I wont lie, most alarm systems are tedious and take 6-8 hours of work, but installing the sensors and relays wont be hard. Just find a good spot for the brain (NOT under the dash, the first place a theif will look) and run the wiring from there. Alarm wires tend to be brightly colored so use loom tubing and electrical tape it so no one can see what wires are in there. Zip tie the loom high up in the dash so you have to take the dash off to get to it.

If you must pay for it, take it to a reputable audio shop(Not Circuit City or Best Buy) and find out hwo much they want for it. Depending on the number of sensors and add-on you have, will determine the cost


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I dunno man, alarm is nothing to be fucked with and Im gonna b honest its hard cause there are mad wires. I had mine installed by a guy who has been into audio and alarms for 11 years, owned a few shops so he is like amazing, and it took him a good 3-4 hours to do mine and I only had the basics and a trunk sensor. He is good to the point where he doesnt need to look at the booklet, he wired the whole brain himself and just by looking which wires is which he was working mad fast putting it in the right place everywhere...There are about 40 different wires that u have to connect to all different places and fucking up just one could really screw u over, I would go against doing it urself unless u know I would say a lot about electrics...I have a Viper too and trust me there are SO MANY wires involeved, its tough. But yea take it to a reputable shop to get it done, and be ready to throw anywhere over 100$ for a good proffesional install...dont be cheap here, this is ur security man...thats my 02.


----------

